# Figured I'd post an update to my tanks



## 11binary (Oct 9, 2020)

Here's the pleco









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## 11binary (Oct 9, 2020)

A juul for size comparison









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Blue Ridge Reef (Feb 10, 2008)

Love the patterns on that sailfin plec! Looks like arabic writing.


----------



## Shawn M (Feb 10, 2018)

I love your aquarium and pleco. I have a pleco to she eats driftwood. I think she is running out of driftwood though. When she was little she would eat a hole and live in the path of eaten wood and try to hide in it. Now she seems to camouflaged her self with the wood. I know she is on it if the wood is heavy. So I am carful now that I know. Hopefully the new wood will last longer then the last one.


----------



## 11binary (Oct 9, 2020)

I live in nor cal and honestly just took dead wood around my area boiled it and sunk it in my tank...its been 4 years and no issues....but I'm sure there can be lots

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## 11binary (Oct 9, 2020)

Also I think once sailfins get larger they become way more carnivores. Iv had 1/2 dollar angels go missing no bone nothing left.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------

